# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Slate floor leveling

## r3nov8or

I'm doing some research for some friends. They have a large home on a slab with slate floor in all rooms and hallways except 3 bedrooms. They are sick of the look of slate and wish to lay a timber floor over the top (exact floor material yet to be decided) 
They don't really want the labour and mess of raising all the slate, and we assume they will need to level it out somehow to ensure the timber floor feels sound. 
This thread recommended some leveling compounds http://www.renovateforum.com/f203/sl...roblems-89678/ 
Looking for some more recent advice on the best products currently on the market and any application tips you may have.

----------


## r3nov8or

Anyone?

----------


## shanetorque

Just typed an awesome responce but the page froze and had to refresh it and lost it all, Sorry. May retype later.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Just typed an awesome responce but the page froze and had to refresh it and lost it all, Sorry. May retype later.

  Please do, Shane, please do!

----------


## David.Elliott

I have some 6-8mm steps (lippage) in mine...not done by me though...
I cannot see another way for me to do anything but pull it up. but my whole house bar the bedrooms/bathrooms is slate!

----------


## r3nov8or

shanetorque, where are you?

----------


## shanetorque

In Breif this time. 
My best choice would be to remove the slate, it will result in a predetermined outcome. The existing subfloor will be clean and ready to go. However, I have been forced to go over a small slate entry and this is what I did: 
Applied an acrylic primer. Good for porous and non porous substrates. In my case Mapei MapePrim SP. 
Used a latex based leveller. More 'sticky' than water based products. You add the latex based additive in place of water, also suitable for use over subfloors with moverment eg strip timber. In my case Mapei LatexPlan Trade. 
Skim Coat as required, in my case Mapei skim coat. 
However, it takes over night for each stage to dry and you may not get it right the first time depending on the height difference in the slate. 
ALSO remember that this system will only bond to the top layer of the slate at best, probably just the sealer. As slate has layers there may be lifting etc down the track. I've done this for a client and haven't heard back. I'd say it would be suitable for floating floors only. 
Check with your flooring supplier for their suggestions.

----------


## BalliangBuilder

> In Breif this time. 
> My best choice would be to remove the slate, it will result in a predetermined outcome. The existing subfloor will be clean and ready to go.

  I agree with removing all the slate rather then taking short cuts and ending up with further problems in the future, not to mention the extra height of the new timber floor, every door in the new floor area will need the bottom cut off to clear the floor and there will be a step to other floor surfaces. 
I would first try to remove some tiles using a hammer and bolster or cold chisel and if the come up easy then keep going or hire a small jack hammer or air chisel. 
Do it right the first time, not the second time.

----------

